# Contech DrinkBetter Bowl



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Lily currently has stainless bowls for her water and food. Her ears get wet when she drinks and her little beard is slightly discolored brown. I do wipe her mouth/beard with a wet warm wash cloth when she is done eating. I was just wondering if anyone has tried the Contech DrinkBetter and EatBetter bowls or the Slopper Stopper Dripless Water Bowl? 

She has been known to drink her water so fast after a walk that she then throws up. :smcry: Just looking for any feedback on these types of bowls. Thanks! Wanda and Lily


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

I don't know about this bowl. I looked it up and I can't tell why it's a better bowl. It just looked like a plastic bowl. My favorite is the Bayou clean face bowls. But apparently they are in short supply (as in none available at this time). I wanted a new one but Crystal tells me there are none for now.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

pammy4501 said:


> I don't know about this bowl. I looked it up and I can't tell why it's a better bowl. It just looked like a plastic bowl. My favorite is the Bayou clean face bowls. But apparently they are in short supply (as in none available at this time). I wanted a new one but Crystal tells me there are none for now.


That's too bad. I was going to suggest one for Lily. I hadn't noticed what a *big* difference it made, until I looked at old photos of MiMi and saw that her beard used to be pinkish.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I looked at the "slopper stopper" and I think it would be too big for Lily.

Here is something similar to the Bayou bowls. I hope Crystal can get more stock, but if not, here is an option.

http://www.hautepup.com/Bowls_c_12.html


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

mrsmediauph said:


> Lily currently has stainless bowls for her water and food. Her ears get wet when she drinks and her little beard is slightly discolored brown. I do wipe her mouth/beard with a wet warm wash cloth when she is done eating. I was just wondering if anyone has tried the Contech DrinkBetter and EatBetter bowls or the Slopper Stopper Dripless Water Bowl?
> 
> She has been known to drink her water so fast after a walk that she then throws up. :smcry: Just looking for any feedback on these types of bowls. Thanks! Wanda and Lily


I think that bowl is designed to prevent spilling on your floors only.


----------

